# A custom Typhoon



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

This is a custom build that I did over a winter. It's a blend of old and new and became one of my personal riders. It started with just a bare frame. Then I found a Chinese Schwinn girls donor bike for parts.




I wanted to use the springer fork and the wheels and tires.







On the work stand in my living room to be stripped.



Stanley the cat approved.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

I dont have any before pics of the frame but here it is after sandblasting and powder coating. It's a beautiful bright red.







First new part to go on was the chaingaurd decal. I just had to see how it was going to look, lol.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

So I started gathering up parts for the build. Got the freshly powder coated frame up on the work stand.



Cleaned up the crank parts.



Installed the cups.



Cleaned the bearings.



Packed the bearings and installed them.



And this is the start of the build, crank is in.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

Next was the kickstand, cleaned it up and packed it with grease. I had to clean the housing of some powdercoat on the inside and some small files worked for that.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

Next to install was the headset cups, fork, stem, and handlebars.
Cleaned out the powdercoat from the inside of the tube, I used a cordless drill and a small wire wheel.



Bearing cups are in.



I cleaned up the donor Springer fork.



And installed it and the stem and a new mid rise handlebar.



I used an older oem schwinn stem.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

Put a new Ebay seat on with crash rail for looks. It's a comfy seat.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

I decided not to use the fenders from the donor bike and purchased some new ones off ebay.



I liked the flare at the rear of the fender.



Fronts done.



Now on to the rear.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

Moving on to the rear fender.
This frame is for use with a rear brake.



So I made a spacer from a aluminum round bar. And installed the fender with new stainless steel hardware.



The rear carrier went on at the same time so I would have a place to put a jacket or sweatshirt.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

Next was brown grips to match the seat.







I used the front wheel and tire from the donor bike with a new tube.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

I traded for a yellow band 2 speed kickback hub for the rear wheel.



I took it apart to clean and inspect it.



It's the 4 brake shoe style.



All the parts after cleaning the old hardened grease out. It was in remarkable condition for its age.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

I took the time to make a tool to adjust the locknut on the kickback.
I machined a piece to fit over the axle and into the slots of the locknut.  I tig welded it to a cheap Chinese donor wrench.




I quenched it in cold water to harden it somewhat and ground it smooth.



It fits over the axle nice.



And into the slots on the nut.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

The wheel parts ready to be laced up. I actually laced it twice, first time the spokes where too long. I ordered up some 12 gage spokes, drilled out the holes in the hub and rim for the larger spokes.



On the trueing stand. 



Centered and true.



And the wheel is finally done.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

In the home stretch now. I installed a new tube, mounted the wheel. Installed a new nickel plate chain and the chaingaurd,  new pedals and decals.



I love this style of seat post tube decal.







Found this badge at a swapmeet.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

I found a nice l.e.d. chrome light on ebay.







Lights up nice. I use it to be seen.



Stanley the cat approved.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

My girlfriend got me this nice Detroit cargo tool bag for my birthday.



I put it on the handlebar because it interfered with the rear rack if I put it on the seat. 







I now call this one done, it rides real nice.



It's my personal rider for the neighborhood.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 8, 2019)

looks nice. are those water decals or stickers?


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> looks nice. are those water decals or stickers?



They are peel and stick, I like to use those when I can on powdercoat. They stick well and i dont have to clear coat them.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2019)

Nice clean build, and that Porsche Red is one of my favorites! Have you had any issues with the drive train? Just curious, that clover chain ring is for a 3/32" five speed chain. I know that ring works with a 1/8" chain but never tried the two together.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 9, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Nice clean build, and that Porsche Red is one of my favorites! Have you had any issues with the drive train? Just curious, that clover chain ring is for a 3/32" five speed chain. I know that ring works with a 1/8" chain but never tried the two together.



Thanks for the kind words, red is my favorite color. No I haven't had any issues with the sprockets, chain, or drive in any way and I ride it often.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 9, 2019)

Very nice build. I like the tool bag goes well with rest of the bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 9, 2019)

Woodtickgreg said:


> Next to install was the headset cups, fork, stem, and handlebars.
> Cleaned out the powdercoat from the inside of the tube, I used a cordless drill and a small wire wheel.
> View attachment 1043519
> Bearing cups are in.
> ...



Are those exercise bike handle bars? I have three sets of these and have a couple sets on two of my custom builds. Nice build. Razin.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Are those exercise bike handle bars?



No they are just bars I purchased from my lbs. I think they are just wald brand.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 13, 2019)

Woodtickgreg said:


> No they are just bars I purchased from my lbs. I think they are just wald brand.



They look really good on your bike. Nice job. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2019)

Wow..what a sweet ride!
Great job!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2019)

Woodtickgreg said:


> This is a custom build that I did over a winter. It's a blend of old and new and became one of my personal riders. It started with just a bare frame. Then I found a Chinese Schwinn girls donor bike for parts.
> View attachment 1043351
> I wanted to use the springer fork and the wheels and tires.
> View attachment 1043352
> ...



Nice donor bike. What did this one set you back? Just curious. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2019)

Woodtickgreg said:


> My girlfriend got me this nice Detroit cargo tool bag for my birthday.
> View attachment 1043596
> I put it on the handlebar because it interfered with the rear rack if I put it on the seat.
> View attachment 1043597
> ...



What's the turquoise and White bike  in the back ground? Nice looking bike too. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2019)

@razinhellcustomz  The donor bike was a out $50 if I remember correctly. The 2 speed kick back I traded for with a set of new old stock schwinn pedals. Got a smokin deal on the sandblast and powdercoat job, the guy only charged me $100 total. Only other things i purchased where small items, spokes, a new chain, fenders off Ebay, and decals, seat and grips. So the build was actually done on the cheap and over a period of time. I used the tires off the donor and I had the rear rack. 
The bike you are seeing in the background is a friends bike that I am going through for him.  I have a thread on it on this forum. It has been determined to be a 1956 cwc amf firestone. Very cool old bike that he wont sell me, lol.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2019)

Woodtickgreg said:


> @razinhellcustomz  The donor bike was a out $50 if I remember correctly. The 2 speed kick back I traded for with a set of new old stock schwinn pedals. Got a smokin deal on the sandblast and powdercoat job, the guy only charged me $100 total. Only other things i purchased where small items, spokes, a new chain, fenders off Ebay, and decals, seat and grips. So the build was actually done on the cheap and over a period of time. I used the tires off the donor and I had the rear rack.
> The bike you are seeing in the background is a friends bike that I am going through for him.  I have a thread on it on this forum. It has been determined to be a 1956 cwc amf firestone. Very cool old bike that he wont sell me, lol.



I don't blame him for not wanting to sell it either. I have several Roadmaster bikes in my collection too  including a 58 standard o.g. paint bike i built, A 60's Shark bike that i purchased in the spring that is quite rare, Several Skyrider bikes and my favorite is my 1960 jet pilot that is a true survivor bike. Thanks for the details. Ride On. Razin.


----------

